# 1990 Chinook Concourse rear entry door replacement



## celemedonte (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi...anyone have a clue about where I could get a replacement for the rear entry door on my 1990 Chinook Concourse? Camping World doesn't have a clue & I've tried every RV dealer & repair shop in Southern California. Any clues would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## akjimny (Mar 8, 2011)

Re: 1990 Chinook Concourse rear entry door replacement

Hi Lynn and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  You may not be able to find an exact replacement for your door for your 21 year old RV.  I "Googled - RV Salvage In California" and it came back with a number of hits for salvage yards AND custom manufacturers who can make a door to fit, so this may be the way to go.

Hope this helps some and post back to let us know how you do.


----------

